# wHATS YOUR FAVORITE CATFISH BAIT?



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

I Amnot Really Knowledgable On Catfishing I Must Admit. But I Do Want To Do Some Cat Fishing On My Local Private Lake This Yr. Just Wondering What Some Of The Best Baits To Use Would Be From The Experts In Here. I Know That There Are Some Huge Channel Cat In This Place Because Httey Have Been Stocking It Since Its Founders Built The Place In The 40's. I Have Caught Alot Of 7-8 Pounds By Accident Using Crawler Harness's For Walleys....looking Forward To The Responses..tony


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Shad, Shad & Shad.

Skipps if you are lucky. But shad are plentiful and make great cat bait. 
I've also caught some of my largest channels on large, live pumpkinseed bluegills while trying to find a big Flathead.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Spring and fall would be fresh cut shad..Summertime minnows, Bluegills, and such.


----------



## Raines (Jan 28, 2005)

If your private lake has shad,you can't go wrong,but no shad tells me to use bluegill heads,and chunks. I like gills because they are bloody,and stay on your hook while casting long distances.If you find cats don't be suprised if you catch 3 or more on one head alone.good luck,and be careful catfishing is addictive!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

for a pond or small lake i like chicken liver for channels...then i guess it would be gold fish(live)..but if there are no carp in the lake dont use the goldfish..i've caught cats on some weird stuff but you'll just have to figure out what they like (span is good too)


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Shad would be good in there along with big chubs or shinners(dead or alive). Also cut suckers are really good. If the pond has good sized flatheads live bluegills and LM bass(caught on rod and reel) under 12" alive are great. I got the LM tip from a really successful paylaker.

Jake


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

corn and boilies seems to get them to me..  
the million dollar question i want answer is.. what won't catfish eat?? maybe then i can evolve my bait around that..


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

AK has a great point. What wont they eat? Fishing artificial lures for bass I've had them cats hit jerkbaits, crankbaits, senkos, and tubes.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Does this pond/lake contain shad ?? I've found that shad is a great bait, but thee are a number of baits that out produce shad if live shad are not in the lake. 4-5 nightcrawlers on a large hook would be #1 in a lake/pond without shad. Large live minnows would be #2 for me......... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Skipjacks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

The lake does not have any shad in it catking. I have wondered about this myself, so thanks for giving me the suggestionseveryone. Greatly appreciated...Tony


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Not to start an arguement, but wouldn't "successful paylaker" be an oxy-moron   

I like shad for channels. Bluegill cut and chicken liver for channels also. I have been using chubs and goldfish mostly for flatties, but also like to use bluegills.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with Truck...

For the "big" river":
#1 skipjack herring
#2 shad
this covers both flatheads and channel cats.
For most of my local rivers:
#1 live suckers(redhorse, nother hog nose, ect.)
#2 live fish(ie bluegills, other legal caught fish)
#3 fresh cut suckers(above species)
This will cover again flatheads and channel cats.

For ponds i would use regular baits like nightcrawlers, shrimp, chicken livers, soft craws. Either fished on bottom or under a float.

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack knows that I've got a secret bait....... Right Jack


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

eye4eye...... I think John @ Downs sells cut Shad in abag & Shinners & Goldfish. Tell him Bryan Mellon told you to go there! That ought to be good for 75% off, but watch out becasue the special Hocking County Tax goes way up when dicounts are given!


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Most of the time I use fresh cut Gizzard Shad because it is widely accessible. I also like to use live Suckers whenever I can get a hold of them.


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

ROCKBASS,

I am not sure if this was directed to me or not( the paylake comment),but I am going to chime in on this anyway. This is a private club, which I have been a member of for 11 years now, and I can't ever remember paying a "toll" or fee to fish. I do pay membership fees, and this pays for the caretaker who lives on the premises(in a house on the property),his electric, his salary, the sattelite bill, elec., taxes,upkeep on the 212 acres, etc. I do not want anyone thinking that my club is a "pay lake fishing club". It is far from that. Yes we do stock the lake bi-annually, because of the liberal limits of some of the fish, and the pressure that some of the fish in the lake get.We have 2 hunters safety courses every year, with free food and drink at them. We have breakfast for the public every sunday at a low, low cost for all of the food one gets. Many many steak fry's, chicken frys, fish fry's, easter egg hunts for kids open to the public if I remember correctly.We are always trying to care for the land and habitat for the wildlife, which does cost alot of money which I am sure you all know. 
It really is a great club to belong to, and of course you do have to put upwith some crap from people, and some things that one member to another may not agree on, but for the money it is a great place to belong.I just wanted to clear upany confusion of the "paylake" misconception.  

Take Care Everyone,

Tony
" misconception.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

We have a cabin outside of Rockbridge, I wish I knew there was a club around there!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Live:
Chubs from 3" to 10"
Suckers 8" to 14"
Warmouth - any size
Bluegill - 2" to 10"
Sheephead up to 14"
Yellowbelly
Shad
Shiners
Goldfish

Cut: all of the above - after we're done with the day and have live ones left, put 'em in a zip bag in the freezer for next time.

Thought of a new one to try. Last night we were stopped in Wendy's and sitting next booth was a lady and her 5 kids, all of whom wouldn't stop yelling and arguing and running around. She was mad at 'em 'cause she was going to miss tonight's OC on TV for bringing's 'em to eat. Very peaceful. So one little hellion, about 3, with bright blond hair, sucks up some bits of food in a straw and turns to my daughter and shoots it at her. My wife had to drag me out right away. FIgures about a 22/0 Octopus circle hook would be about right, and I could probably heave the little sucker 20 yards or so off the dam wall.


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey H20

The club that I belong to isn't too far from there. It is outside of sugar grove. I am sure you know where that is if you know where Rockbridge is. PM me and Ill let you in on some of the specifics. 

There is a waiting list in the club, however, it is worth thewait. Let me knowif you are interested. Always looking to get some GOOD people in there. Take Care,

Tony


----------

